# Stolen Roller Team Motorhome FX14 BYT - **found**



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Stolen Roller Team Motorhome FX14 BYT
746 White 6 berth 
Taken from near Southwell, Nottinghamshire on 7th November

https://www.facebook.com/lisa.abel.104/posts/10202945008173182:0


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have requested this as a sticky.Hope you get it back as new.

cabby


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks, really appreciated. Not our, but a friend locally and they are rightly devastated.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Shared on my Facebook, I have loads of FRIENDS in the U/K as well as in France and I have requested My son Tim (who is an actor on telly and movies who has a huge following) to post on his as well, good luck


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear..
Probably not much help to you, but will keep a eye this side of pond.
Good luck
V


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Southwell, not far from Lowdhams in Gunthorpe? Have it on very good authority that Lowdhams had a burglary (or attempted) on Saturday 25th or Sunday 26th October 2014. Nothing in the press but maybe it's the same bad boys involved?


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Shared on Facebook. 

Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everybody and really interesting to hear about the Lowdhams activity - as they are closest suppliers of Roller Team?! I will check with my friend, but she may well have purchased from there! She seemed to think they only broke into the house for the keys and rest of burglary was more opportunist cash etc - but keys they were really after! We are only minutes away from Gunthorpe. Something worth researching further I think.


----------



## roller1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Stolen Motorhome update!!!

On removing the motorhome they have taken the top off the wall and left us a bit of what we think is the the bumper.

So if you or anyone you know see a Rollerteam 746 with a damaged nearside rear bumper or wheel arches please let me or the police know.

Thanks again x


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome to Motorhome Facts Roller1 and let's now hope the network can help you get back your lovely motorhome. It's a pity you have come to join under such sad circumstances but I never cease to be amazed how far this network reaches. Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The person has my sincere sympathy as I have also been in that situation. They also broke into my house and had a quick check, taking just a few things but were actually only after the keys. Never seen again.
The number plate will have changed at it is very likely to be out of the country by now.
Once reported stolen, it cannot be taxed or M.O.T'd in the UK.
For claims, she should find every receipt for the contents, list everything that was in or on the van for claiming.
Assuming that the Police were called and the house physically broken into to find the keys, the insurance company should be fairly quick in paying up.

Alan


----------



## roller1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone for you advice and kind words. Unfortunately they did break into the house for the keys and took other items too.

As they have hit the wall taking it then this should hopefully make it a bit more distinctive as it has either a broken bumper or wheel arch.

We will keep our fingers crossed


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry to hear about this.

a timely reminder to us all who keep the motorhome at home - don't leave the keys to the motorhome lying around - especially if you go out in the car. It's publicised for cars, where thieves break in the house and take the car with keys hanging up on a hook near the door, but applies even more so with a motorhome - it's likely you would be out in the car more often than in the van, leaving the motorhome as an easy target.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think its been found! The power of FB


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Excellent news, where was it found Newark by any chance.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or Dover, or Holyhead, or Liverpool.

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Or had the dealers taken it back to do some unknown warranty work. :twisted: :twisted: But really could not be more pleased for the owners.


cabby


----------



## roller1 (Nov 8, 2014)

PLEASE SHARE - our motorhome has been found!!!!!! It was discovered at 2am this morning in Bedfordshire. No more info until police have been later but thanks to everyone for their help


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Phew, let's hope you get it back quickly now and made good as new again! That is a fantastic result and do happy to hear!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Best news I have heard for a long time, congratulations to all concerned.

I live in Bedfordshire... it was not me... I had my van stolen from Bedfordshire.

Funny old world but I am truly happy for you.

Alan


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Lost motorhome*

I have to say, I would insist that I park up right behind it so it can't be moved without my say so. Too much to lose if the Police are not vigilant.

Sundial


----------

